# Essex Druid?



## Vladd67 (Apr 23, 2008)

Iron Age mystery of the ‘Essex druid’ | Vladd’s view of the World
Was this person really a Druid or just an iron age doctor?


----------



## The Ace (Apr 23, 2008)

The trouble is that the only written sources we have on the druids come from their Roman enemies, making it almost impossible to separate fact from propaganda.


----------

